# louvered shutters



## ben l (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm still looking for a jig to make louvered shutters---have seen the one in woodsmith mag. There was one Norm made that was v shaped and could do multiple passes with a router. I can't remember where I saw it but now can only find the one that you have to buy on dvd. Any suggestions? Thanks Ben


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi,

You can find Norm. A's jig here: http://www.newyankee.com/getproduct.php?0101
You can order the DVD or the plans or both. The dvd with the plans is pricey at $40 but, well worth it considering the number of jigs that are shown to be made.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Ben

If you watch this video, you may get some ideas from Norm.

The louvre jig is about 5-8 mins into the video

http://6.cn/watch/783327.html

this is to make fixed louvered doors/shutters

James


----------

